# Taylor Swift - Icy Blue Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (27 Okt. 2020)

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Gut getroffen und klasse gemacht :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Brian (28 Okt. 2020)

:thx: für die wunderschöne Taylor,haste super gemacht. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (28 Okt. 2020)

Eisblau, aber gleichzeitig Wärme ausstrahlend


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2020)

Klasse gemacht. Danke schön für Taylor!


----------



## Haribo1978 (29 Okt. 2020)

Sieht einfach toll aus! Danke!


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2020)

danke für die tolle Taylor


----------

